

Ask HN: I have a whole month left what can I do? - sumphi

So HN, I have a whole month of summer left before classes resume. I've been dabbling with python the whole summer and I'm really enjoying it. I already finished going through diveintopython and I've written some small scripts for personal use. I'm wondering what else I could do with python with the time I have left. I can't commit to a big project because I will be under heavy load next semester and won't have time to continue/maintain it.<p>Any ideas?
======
adrianscott
get into app engine...

